# Beginner Beastmen?



## ForDimitrij (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello everibodi. I haven’t played Warhammer in a couple years, and while I did I played 40k. Now a friend of mine and I are thinking of going Fantasy, and I’ve kinda fallen in love with Beastmen lately, (sickly, corrupt love) they look so badass and satanic, cool lore, they just got everything right. Problem is, I’ve read and heard on various forums that they suck shit, got hit hard by the nerf hammer, 8th edition neutered them etc etc . Can anyone a little more experienced than I am confirm if this is true? Naysayers, tips on what units to start will be met with utmost gratitude, will start around 1000 pts for the simplicity. Thanks in advance /Dimitrij


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I wrote a Tactics article a while ago on picking characters which might give you a starting point:

Beastman Tactics - Picking Your Characters


----------



## ForDimitrij (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks a million, looks great!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice link DaveT, I think I will be using this as I need some ideas on choosing my leader for my new army.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

When I start Fantasy I will also be going Beastmen, which is strange considering they are the polar opposite of my 40K army Tau...


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/user/OnceBitten360

This guy does a lot of Beastman battle reports. He shows that Beastmen are not a horrible army. They can be quite good. Of course you don't have to copy his builds but he could give you some good ideas about how to start out.


----------

